# Strobe light permit



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

HOW DO I GET A STROBE PERMIT SO OLE SMOKEY DONT GIVE ME A TICKET :waving:


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Send me 99.95.............and I'll print you one off!!!!  I have no idea just made to make a joke about it!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I wouldn't think it would be a problem unless you're driving around town with it on, and there's no reason to do that anyway.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

You don't need a permit, it's not like you'll be using it on public roadways


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

My point exactly!!


ajslands;1042872 said:


> You don't need a permit, it's not like you'll be using it on public roadways


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I WOULD SEND YOU THE 99.95 AT LEAST YOUR GETTING MY MONEY AND NOT GOVERNMENT THEY GET ENOUGH AND YOU WONT CHARGE ME TAXES :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

What about being parked on the side of a public road during mowing season??


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i really wont use them cause my trailer will block them cause there on the backside of my truck so it wont be useful for me but i was wondering you know driving down the road even if there off can a cop give u a ticket for having no permit and them being on ur truck.
i will call motor vehicle and see what they.ussmileyflag


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I want to meet the cop that has good enough eyes to see the bulb in your brake light! And even if he did see it, he can't give you a ticket! Because their is no law that says you can't have sirens, strobes or lightbars on your truck, you just can't use them on public roadways, now if you're parked on the side of the road, it's fine but your four ways work much better because they're in your trailer too. 
Now downg ge me wrong, I have used my strobes when pulling someone out of the ditch, or pulling a truck of of harms way to a gas station or the guys house, or if I am doing work right next to the street and I have to block a lane, I'll use my truck as a "road block" just so I am little safe, but doing work for corner houses next to the street is a pita because you have to worry about two road, and I usually set up my trailer for that and truck and a burris truck. 


So that's my story!


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

You can't get a permit in NJ unless you are a government contractor.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

ct its a 30 dollar check to the dmv and u must have a permit.


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

snowplowpro;1042849 said:


> HOW DO I GET A STROBE PERMIT SO OLE SMOKEY DONT GIVE ME A TICKET :waving:


You've never plowed so why have a permit? Or lights?


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

snowplowpro;1043321 said:


> i really wont use them cause my trailer will block them cause there on the backside of my truck so it wont be useful for me but i was wondering you know driving down the road even if there off can a cop give u a ticket for having no permit and them being on ur truck.
> i will call motor vehicle and see what they.ussmileyflag


What size/brand trailer do you have?


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

snowplowpro;1043285 said:


> I WOULD SEND YOU THE 99.95 AT LEAST YOUR GETTING MY MONEY AND NOT GOVERNMENT THEY GET ENOUGH AND YOU WONT CHARGE ME TAXES :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


You don't work so what do you know about giving the government anything?lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

snowplowpro;1042849 said:


> HOW DO I GET A STROBE PERMIT SO OLE SMOKEY DONT GIVE ME A TICKET :waving:


if your vehicle is commercially registered, you can get a permit from NJ MVC in trenton. the permit is good for 4 years.



Wicked500R;1044917 said:


> You can't get a permit in NJ unless you are a government contractor.


not true,. i have held a permit for over 30 years now. 
it is very easy to get, as long as your vehicle has commercial registration.


----------

